# Dogger Dog Stroller



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I was wondering if any of you have ordered (or seen) this stroller called "Dogger". It is manufactured in Canada. It looks really interesting. :cheer: I am trying to compare it against the PetGear AT3(all terrain one). I like that the Dogger one seems to have a lot more mesh for the dogs to see out of. I like that (and also the nice color), but I have two larger girls (both 9 lbs) and I am concerned enough that they will fit in the Petgear one 28 x 14.5 x 23 and the Dogger one is slightly smaller at Interior Size: 27"L x 14"W x 20"H. It says the PetGear AT3 is three pounds of weight, but I am not finding how heavy that Dogger one is.

Anyway, just wanting input and if nothing else letting you know about this new product. 







 


http://www.dogquality.com/featured-product/dogger.html


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Here is a clip of the Dogger Stroller being folded up. Any of you that have the Pet Gear AT3...how does this compare? :ThankYou:

How to Fold a Dogger (Dog Stroller) - Video


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I was just looking at the Dogger yesterday because I need a new stroller. My PetGear AT3 will no longer collapse so that I can't fold it up and get it in the car. I will say that I used my AT3 for years and it comfortably held two 16 pound dogs. When I put both Gracie and Ella in it, there is LOTS of leftover room, so I want a smaller, less bulky stroller. I like that the Dogger has firm sides on the basket. The AT3 does not. TThe Dogger also has adjustable height handles. It looks fantastic; I'm just worried it may still be a bit bulkier than I want for going to events. I'm sure it's great when outside walking. However, it IS at the top of my list right now.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Hi Carole,

I have the Pet Gear one and their are a few things that I do like better about the Dogger. One is that it has a sturdy frame in the front when you take the netting down. The Pet Gear does not and if they try to stand on the front to look out they would fall. I really do not like that about the Pet Gear. The other thing is the Dogger seems to fit much better in a car. With our previous car we could never put the Pet Gear in it cause it was too big. Even now with an SUV it is difficult to put the Pet Gear in the car cause it is cumbersome With the Dogger it seems to easily fit in a trunk. It does look a bit smaller but I bet your two would still fit in it quite nicely. Yours would too Deb:thumbsup:. If I had to choose I would go for the Dogger. As a matter of fact I may check out the price and get one my self. I love the color.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thank you Deb for input especially about the size. :thumbsup: I am sure having a tough time deciding. I do think the Dogger looks slightly bulkier. Right now if I order I can get 15% off on a pre-order on the Dogger and that will cover my shipping costs from Canada. It is the one my husband likes best. 

Here is another great video on the Dogger where it specifically points to the ten top reasons for the Dogger. 

Top 10 Reasons Why People Love the Dogger Dog Stroller - Video

This is one of the comments that makes me leaning towards the Dogger right now (below). If I do get the Dogger I will be sure to let all of you know my opinion of it. :thumbsup: Luckily if I hate it they allow a return and they will even pick up shipping costs if returned within 30 days. 

"All of our dog strollers, and dog wheelchairs come with a 30 day money back guarantee. If you aren't completely satisfied after using it for 30 days we will give you a 100% full return and we will even cover the costs of shipping the item back to us."

 Quote:
"Superb Review by Pam 

We love it! My bichons can't wait to get in it and go! I put 2 in it and after half of my walk I switch them. They are very comfortable. It is easy to handle and rides very smoothly (great shocks, which none of the others have). I am going to give away my Pet Gear AT3! Need I say more? (Posted on 7/4/11) "


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for your input Lynda. You know I value you opinion on all thing doggie....well actually just ...all things. :thumbsup:


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have the Pet Gear all terrain. The size is great for two small dogs. Cassie is just under 7 pounds and Bogie is over 9 pounds. I haven't had any problems with it, and I have had it almost three years. The one thing I do like about the Dogger stroller is that is has two attachments to attach harnesses to. I'm not sure how I feel about the screen that velcros off. Anything with velcro usually winds up with Cassie's hair all over it.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Thanks for your input Reva.:ThankYou: I guess if I get the Dogger I will have to be careful about the velcro. My girls are in puppy cuts but their heads and tails are still kept rather long. Good observation about that velcro possibly being an issue. :thumbsup: I did read one site, I think it was Amazon, that some of the AT3 owners were having trouble with the zipper part tearing away from the material part after time. Maybe Dogger took those complaints into consideration when trying to figure out the right configuration with their prototypes for the Dogger ....and so maybe that is why they went to the velcro?


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

I have the AT3 and love it! I can put like three or four of my dogs in it. But the Dogger looks very cool...the only thing I don't like is that there isn't a cup holder on the handle.


let us know which one you get!!


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Hi Pat,  

Thanks for your input. It is much appreciated. There is actually a cup holder assessory you can purchase for $10 to attach to the Dogger. They tout in the above video (about the ten things customers love about that Dogger) that the holder is much deeper than the plastic ones on other pet strollers. If I order the Dogger I will likely order the $10 assessory at the same time. 

Link below: 

Dogger Drink Holder


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

Carole said:


> Hi Pat,
> 
> Thanks for your input. It is much appreciated. There is actually a cup holder assessory you can purchase for $10 to attach to the Dogger. They tout in the above video (about the ten things customers love about that Dogger) that the holder is much deeper than the plastic ones on other pet strollers. If I order the Dogger I will likely order the $10 assessory at the same time.
> 
> ...


 
Ut oh....now I want one!!!!


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

The A Team said:


> Ut oh....now I want one!!!!


:HistericalSmiley::HistericalSmiley: ME TOO


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

Well, which one of us is gonna' be the Spoiled Maltese guinea pig and try it first. :HistericalSmiley:


----------



## educ8m (May 19, 2010)

I really, really want one, too. Just got our tax refund, so would love to order one now, especially with the 15% off. Don't think hubby will go spending that kind of money right now, though. We have so many other expenses and he already comments on how much I spend on the dogs. Oops. I don't buy lots of extras for them, but with three things just add up.:blink:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I actually just got approved to sell these strollers on Lucky Puppy Couture! I am so excited about it since I too have been looking for another stroller for my girls and I am thinking that this stroller is the one that would work for us. Maybe we can do an intro price sale for SM members


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

Thank you Carole for starting this thread. *I want one too!* :thumbsup: I will watch for Jennifer to post more info. 

I love all the features of the Dogger. I like the idea of being able to protect him from the sun here. It gets SO hot in the summer. The little top on his current stroller does not block it very well at all. And I love the harness hook. We just about worn Sammie's stroller out.


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

I am speaking with the Customer Service Manager right now trying to see if I can sell them as a pre-order to be able to give the discount. Right now the strollers won't begin shipping until middle to late May.


----------



## lynda (Oct 11, 2005)

Gee Jen, wish I had read your post before I ordered it. I would have ordered it from you.:blush:


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I am very excited about this stroller. I think we are going to really enjoy it here. :aktion033:


----------



## jenniferhope423 (Jun 25, 2007)

Still waiting to hear back from management about the pre order discount. You will all be able to use your SM 10% discount as well. Hopefully I'll know something tonight as it was late yesterday when I got an email response


----------



## SammieMom (Nov 13, 2010)

I will check back tomorrow and thanks Jennifer. I am not in that big a hurry.


----------



## lyndy (Jul 9, 2011)

I have been thinking about possibly getting Daisy a stroller. I really like this one! For those of you who have strollers...have you gotten a lot of use out of it? Have you been able to take your pups with you more often? I am debating whether I would use it enough to justify the price.


----------



## Carole (Nov 1, 2005)

I want you all to know that were curious about the weights ...that I was wrong about the 3 lb weight for the Pet Gear AT3 when I typed 3 lb. (I got incorrect information from a site).

I got a reply back about the Dogger stroller weight and it is 16 lbs. Amazon has the Pet Gear AT3 listed at 20 lbs. So the Dogger is four pounds lighter. 

Congrats to Jennifer for getting to be a distributor. :thmbup:

Your welcome, Kandis.  I think it works well for all of us to tell each other about pros and cons of new products that come on the market that each other might be interest in. :thumbsup:

Oh, and I ordered a Dogger yesterday, so whenever it arrives I will give you my thoughts.


----------

